# Trainer reccomendations for NW FL



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm looking for a personal dog trainer in North - West Florida. I'm thinking of getting the boys into a sport, preferabley Agility, Tracking, maybe Obedience/Rally. If you know of any trainers in the North West Florida area, please make a reccomendation! I am aware of the Five Flags Dog Trainers Club of Pensacola, and the Pensacola Dog Fancier's Association. It seems however that The Pensacola Dog Fancier's Associate is inactive, I could be wrong. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rickou812 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you ever find any trainers? I am also looking for a trainer in north FL. I live close to Marianna and not having any luck. 

I am the proud new owner of a working line GSD. Had to get her early (6wk's). She has been great thus far and I am using the NILIF method for basic obedience. But before I teach bad habits or go in the wrong direction all together, I would like to consult with a professional, experienced trainer and receive some trainer training.

Rick


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

LAdies... If you want trainers in Florida you should give either Christine Hopkins of evolutioncanine.com a call or Martin Deeley floridadogtrainer.com. Martin Deeley is the top dog trainer in Florida, he trains trainers. I have seen him work, and he's awesome. Martin trains gun dogs, So he won't be doing the schH or anything like that. But he's awesome. Christine is an apprentice of Martins, but has been a dog trainer in her own right for about 10-15 yrs i think. Both very very good trainers.

Christine is in Tampa, Martin is just outside Orlando. Tell them that Wendy from GSRFL gave you their details.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Tampa and Orlando are no where near the North West part of Florida. Panama City etc is that area. It would take me 4 hours to get to Pensacola and I'm an hour north of Tampa. Maybe Betty101 can help with someone up there? That's more her neck of the woods.


----------



## rickou812 (Oct 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WTampa and Orlando are no where near the North West part of Florida. Panama City etc is that area. It would take me 4 hours to get to Pensacola and I'm an hour north of Tampa. Maybe Betty101 can help with someone up there? That's more her neck of the woods.


Right, I'm about midways between Panama City and Tallahassee, just to the north a bit. Seems to be a lack of trainers in my area. Hopefully I can find one that is close enough for me to go to often and watch the training of older dogs too..


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in Pensacola, I have found a few trainers. They don't have big businesses per se, but their dogs are titled in what they compete and offer training in. 

R.Cook how far are you from Jacksonville? There is a German Shepherd Dog club there. I am sure they offer training.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.bestpawforward.info/
http://www.petsbehave.net/
http://www.home.earthlink.net/~sonshinekennels
http://www.helputrain.com
http://www.positivepuppysolutions.com

I found these trainers off the APDT website and they're in the vicinity of Pensacola. May be worth checking out.


----------



## rickou812 (Oct 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008I'm in Pensacola, I have found a few trainers. They don't have big businesses per se, but their dogs are titled in what they compete and offer training in.
> 
> R.Cook how far are you from Jacksonville? There is a German Shepherd Dog club there. I am sure they offer training.


I'm about 3-4 hours from Jacksonville and about 3 hours from Pensacola.. I'm an hour north west of Tallahassee, which would be the closest large city to me, but even that would be a little far to drive on multiple occassions for training...


----------



## rickou812 (Oct 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMhttp://www.bestpawforward.info/
> http://www.petsbehave.net/
> http://www.home.earthlink.net/~sonshinekennels
> http://www.helputrain.com
> ...


Thanks for the links, but all to far away from me....


----------



## rickou812 (Oct 27, 2008)

BTW, I apologize for hijacking your thread GSDOwner2008....


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

R. Cook, those were meant for the OP who does live in the vicinity.


----------



## rickou812 (Oct 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMR. Cook, those were meant for the OP who does live in the vicinity.


Yep, I noticed I unintentionally hijacked the thread. My apologies


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

It's okay, I don't mind. 

DianaM, thanks for the link, I was actually looking at a few of those already, but one or two of those are new, so I will check into those too.


----------

